# No Play option



## mdyrhaug (Sep 9, 2013)

I just purchased a lifetime subscription from TiVo for my Roamio (after a year of paying month-to-month). Now I seem to be having a problem with my minis.

All of my minis list my shows. However, when I select one, there is no option to 'PLAY'.

TiVo CSR said this was a new one for her. 

I reset, restarted, connected to tivo over and over again. No difference. I made sure my tivo account had streaming selected and I don't know what to do next. 

TiVo reps keep asking me to Restart Program Guide. I've done that dozens o times.

Has anyone ever heard of the missing 'PLAY' button? What kind of problem is this related to? I suspect it is something on the TiVo servers and I need them to do something. I wish I knew what to tell them.

Is this what happens when someones account is unpaid? The website shows I am fully paid and in good standing.

Any Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Have you tried resetting the Minis and running guided setup on those? It wouldn't hurt to try as it doesn't affect any of the recordings.


----------



## mdyrhaug (Sep 9, 2013)

I have tried every form of reset (network and tivo boxes). My shows have no PLAY button.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I've personally seen this before curing a service outage of some kind. It sort of fixed itself on its own after a while. How long has it been going on now?


----------



## mdyrhaug (Sep 9, 2013)

I have not had the 'PLAY' option (on both minis - starting at the same time) for about 2 weeks. All units individually have no problem connecting to the network or internet. When this first started, I was getting 'DVR not found' errors (after a year of no problems), but I have fixed that but now am missing 'PLAY'. 

My router is setting up static ip addresses (outside of DCHP range).

Live TV works on the minis - but there a several second delay before it starts. Once it starts, there is no stumbling of picture.

I am planning on swapping out my 50 ft. Ethernet cable (to DVR from Router) with a new one. I am doubtful the cable is bad because it streams live TV to the minis via Ethernet just fine and my cable tester gives green light on all eight wires. 

I have just ordered a Moca adapter to see if that makes a difference.

I am getting desperate, but my gut tells me my account got messed up at TiVo when they signed my Roamio up for Lifetime Subscription.


----------



## mdyrhaug (Sep 9, 2013)

Update: 
When I go to:
Help -> Whole Home -> Streaming between TiVo boxes-> Whole Home Advanced help

I can see my Roamio and on the right side of the screen it displays status:
Stream Live TV: Supported
Stream Recorded Shows: Not Supported <-----problem???

I spoke with TiVo Tech and they were able to identify a 'software package' that I was missing. They said they would escalate it and need to wait a few days. But, at least the problem was identified. 

Now I just need to be patient.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Weird, i just ran into a similar issue today with the spotify app. It was showing on my roamio, but not my mini. Tivo support said the exact same thing - I was missing a software package or "group". They added it, now I need to wait. 

Had never heard of the software package before today.


----------



## mdyrhaug (Sep 9, 2013)

Update: TiVo delivred the group update to my DVR today and everything is working fine via the original ethernet connections.


----------

